# LP&W Update 13... BIG NEWS (vid).



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wowsers... it's a real thing !!!

http://www.youtube.com/v/BKWLa2opLQ...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Dave, calls for a celebration doesn't it?????? Looks like a lot of hard work!! Great job! I'm in the middle of mosquito infestation heaven here, so my layout and train running are pretty much done as every year until end of or middle of August or first part of Sept, unless I find some really good repellent which I have not yet!! Put on the new OFF and they were still bitin through my clothes yikes!! Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Regal. I feel for you, I too am familiar with mosquito season, it'll pass.. We're overrun with ants here.. If you watch closely through all my videos I think you'll see my "mountain of boulders" will slowly sink into the layout as the ants undermine the area..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats Dave!!!! Don't stop posting the vidoes though, keep us up to date on your progress. 

Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Done? Sorry we ain't never done! 

There's a dusting powder that's very effective on ants called; Green Light 

Looking good, have fun! 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a concentrate called 7 or Savin, there are also pkgs of 6 little spikes you put in the ground like a golf tee, and also the Black Flag little black hex plastic bait modules they work really good. Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried the and spikes before, and even though they do a fine job on the ants.. because they emit an odor attractive to ants, they also attract my dog.. which is not a good situation.. 

I have some Bayer Home defense spray that seems to be doing a good job.. once I run out of that, maybe I'll try the Savin, I've heard it works well.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a Winchester layout.









It is like the Winchester House. If I finish it something terrible will happen


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I shouldn't have used the terms "done" or "finished". I have completed laying track on the three principle lines and the RR is operational... There's PLENTY left to do..


----------

